# Fuel pumps



## Neil (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a #40295 AC fuel pump (LW 15472) which is supposed to be a low pressure (6#) pump. It pegs out a 15# gauge. I'm wondering if it has a check (bypass) valve in it that is stuck shut and it is just making pressure. I've never had one of these apart. Anybody got a clue?


----------

